
Show HN: MONIT OS X Notification Center Widget - sovande
https://mmonit.com/monit/#widget
======
palcu
One thing that iStatMenus is better for me now than this is that it shows me
the top 5 processes that use memory or CPU. However, I like the fact that
putting all the information about the current status of my computer from my
taskbar to the notification center, declutters my taskbar. Congrats for the
execution, it looks beautiful.

------
azath0th
On my system the widget crashes with "[__NSCFString firstObject]: unrecognized
selector sent to instance"

OS X 10.11.3 MacBook Pro (13-inch, Early 2011)

~~~
hauk
I'm sorry to hear that. This is the first problem we've heard of. If you don't
mind, please create an issue on BitBucket at
[https://bitbucket.org/tildeslash/monit/issues/new](https://bitbucket.org/tildeslash/monit/issues/new)
with more information about your system and the crashlog.

~~~
azath0th
Done: [https://bitbucket.org/tildeslash/monit/issues/333/monit-
os-x...](https://bitbucket.org/tildeslash/monit/issues/333/monit-os-x-widget-
is-crashing)

